# Looking to adopt



## brwalker (Sep 16, 2010)

Well it's been a year since I posted on here when our GSD went missing, we exhausted all possible ways to find her...she even had her own FaceBook page for a while. I still haven't given up complete hope that we may some day find her but I am now ready to open my heart to another GSD. I have seen many puppies through breeders and I can't bring myself to pay for a puppy to support a breeder when I know there are so many who need rescued. Every animal we have ever owned have been rescued/adopted. We currently have two cats both from humane societies and two mix breed dogs rescued from craigslist and one rabbit we won at the fair (if you ask me we rescued it lol!) The two dogs we have prefer to be farm dogs, they do not like going in the car or doing anything but being on the farm. We are looking for a gsd to be a lifelong family member that will go swimming with us and camping and everything. I am 26 my husband is 31 and we have two boys ages 4 and 2. The GSD must be properly socialized good with all animals and children. We are preferably looking for a dark sable female around a year old...I realize it's very difficult to get puppies We live in Southern Indiana if you know of our perfect companion please let me know...I've seen so many but usually they are so far away  I am open to recieving one from the other side of the world as long as transport could be arranged 
Thank you so much for taking the time to read!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Where in Indiana are you located?


----------



## brwalker (Sep 16, 2010)

Freedom, Indiana. We are inbetween Bloomington and Linton.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Poland, IN | Ellie
*Ellie*


*German Shepherd Dog Mix: An adoptable dog in Poland, IN *

We require that you have a fenced in yard, not a 'kennel' in the yard and that the adoptee will be a part of the family 'living' within the home. Our adoption process can be found on our website at www.bitofheaven.org phone 765-712-0036

11/10 - Ellie was another of Owen Counties disposable dogs so she was dumped in the country. She is a very sweet young girl, beautiful coloring, frame, head and ears like a shep. She plays well with the other dogs, ignores the cats and just loves attention. She is crate & house trained too! Ellie is aprox a year old or a little over.

Pet ID: 2974210 • Spayed/Neutered • Up-to-date with routine shots • House trained • Prefers a home without: cats 
*Ellie's Contact Info*


*Our Lil Bit of Heaven Animal Rescue and Sanctuary*, Poland, IN 

(765)712-0036
 
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Terre Haute, IN | Bella
*Bella*


*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Terre Haute, IN *

Spayed/Neutered • Up-to-date with routine shots • House trained • Primary color: White or Cream • Coat length: Short 
*Bella's Contact Info*


*Honey Creek Animal Hospital*, Terre Haute, IN 

812-234-7752
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Martinsville, IN | Ramona

Ramona is one of the dogs fostered by a Morgan County 4-H Canine Crusaders in the 4-H, 4 dogs, 4 love, 4ever program. Ramona has spent over four weeks in her foster home and has learned crate-training, house-training, and basic obedience. She is laid-back, good with other dogs, good with children, and is easy on leash. 
Ramona is currently still in her foster home so please call ahead to arrange a meeting time. 765-349-9177


Spayed/Neutered • Up-to-date with routine shots • House trained 
*Ramona's Contact Info*


*Morgan County Humane Society*, Martinsville, IN 

765-349-9177


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Indianapolis, IN | Dixie

Dixie is a young German Shepherd. She was turned in to a different facility as a stray, we rescued her from there. She is very sweet and beautiful. Stop in and meet me or call us at 317-710-2831 for more information. Rescued 10/25/10 Southsider Voice Pet of the Week 4/17/11 ADOPTION FEE INCLUDES : * Spay or Neuter * Current Vaccinations * Deworming * Microchip and Registration * Heartworm Test * Flea Preventative * Free Vet Check-up We receive no money from the county or state. Our adoption fees are what allow us to rescue and take care of these wonderful animals. Adoption application Indianapolis Southside Animal Shelter and Animal Rescue


Spayed/Neutered • Up-to-date with routine shots 
*Dixie's Contact Info*


*Southside Animal Shelter*, Indianapolis, IN 

317-710-2831
 
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Frankfort, IN | Frieda-PURDUE

Hi! My name is Frieda. I am a gorgeous German Shepherd who was dumped at the shelter one night. I have a beautiful coat and a nice personality. I'm learning to walk on a leash, and I have to admit, I kind of like it. I'm a quiet girl who is waiting for a family to make me their very own. I sure hope it's soon because these dogs in here are LOUD! Hurry in today to meet me! *June 20th-I am at Purdue for a week going to camp! They are going to spay/neuter me and some nice kids are going to work with me on obedience training. I will be back at the shelter and ready to be adopted on Sunday, June 26th.

Pet ID: DI 14 • Spayed/Neutered • Up-to-date with routine shots 
*Frieda-PURDUE's Contact Info*


*Clinton County Humane Society*, Frankfort, IN 

765-654-7717
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Louisville, IL | Candi

Candi is a mixed greman shepard. She is 8 months old and already had puppies. She was being used as a breed dog. She has a shot record.


The Clay County Animal Shelter is located at 14400 Hwy. 45 in Louisville, IL. Their phone number is 618-665-3005. Their hours are Monday-Friday 10:00-4:00. Closed on weekends and holidays. You can e-mail Amanda, the animal control officer at [email protected]

Candi's Contact Info


*Clay County Animal Shelter*, Louisville, IL 

618-665-3005
 Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Jeffersonville, IN | Trina 


Trina was rescued from a breeder when she was of no use to her anymore. She is a full blooded German Shepherd weighing 56lbs. She is very shy around people but loves other dogs. She is super sweet and needs someone to love her and give her a forever home. Adoption fee is $185 includes spay, shots , bordetella, heartworm test, heartguard, frontline and microchip visit us at Petsmart on Veterans Pkwy in Clarksville, Indiana every Saturday 1p- 5p. Weekdays by appointment. If you can't adopt this pet please consider being a sponsor. Just $5 will help towards to care of this baby. We are 501c3 non profit, contributions may be tax exempt. 

Pet ID: OA12445317 • Spayed/Neutered • Up-to-date with routine shots • Primary color: Black • Coat length: Medium 
*Trina's Contact Info*


*Southern Indiana Animal Rescue*, Jeffersonville, IN 

8122808809


----------



## brwalker (Sep 16, 2010)

Thank you, I have been keeping my eye on petfinder but we really only want to adopt a purebred shepherd so most of these would not be what we are looking for. We do check petfinder reguarly but I know on here people find abandoned gsds or they see them on CL or there might be a gsd that I missed on petfinder because it is not local but someone could help with transport. So thank you for trying to help in our search but we aren't interested if it's not a purebred and we also are not interested in solid black or white. Sable preferred and blk/tan considered. Not trying to be picky but we do have mixes all ready and I could adopt any dog from any shelter around we are just trying to find what we really want, a baby/young purebred sable shepherd without going through a breeder because I know there's one out there that needs rescued


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She is a black/tan PB GSD

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Indianapolis, IN | Dixie

Dixie is a young German Shepherd. She was turned in to a different facility as a stray, we rescued her from there. She is very sweet and beautiful. Stop in and meet me or call us at 317-710-2831 for more information. Rescued 10/25/10 Southsider Voice Pet of the Week 4/17/11 ADOPTION FEE INCLUDES : * Spay or Neuter * Current Vaccinations * Deworming * Microchip and Registration * Heartworm Test * Flea Preventative * Free Vet Check-up We receive no money from the county or state. Our adoption fees are what allow us to rescue and take care of these wonderful animals. Adoption application Indianapolis Southside Animal Shelter and Animal Rescue


Spayed/Neutered • Up-to-date with routine shots 
*Dixie's Contact Info*



*Southside Animal Shelter*, Indianapolis, IN 

317-710-2831
 Although she is labelled as a GSD Mix, I think they are wrong, she looks exactly like a PB Sable GSD to me.

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Louisville, IL | Candi


Candi is a mixed greman shepard. She is 8 months old and already had puppies. She was being used as a breed dog. She has a shot record.


The Clay County Animal Shelter is located at 14400 Hwy. 45 in Louisville, IL. Their phone number is 618-665-3005. Their hours are Monday-Friday 10:00-4:00. Closed on weekends and holidays. You can e-mail Amanda, the animal control officer at [email protected]

Candi's Contact Info



*Clay County Animal Shelter*, Louisville, IL 

618-665-3005


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Every dog in that post appears to be a pure bred dog...maybe no papers - but sure look like purebreds - some needy ones too....I'd look at the poor black female who probably has had a tough life!

Lee


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

wolfstraum said:


> Every dog in that post appears to be a pure bred dog...maybe no papers - but sure look like purebreds - some needy ones too....I'd look at the poor black female who probably has had a tough life!
> 
> Lee


What Lee said.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

clearcreekranch said:


> What Lee said.


x2.

They all look pure bred to me.

Good luck on your search and I hope you'll keep an open mind and go meet ones close to you in person even if you aren't sure about their picture. Pictures online do not do most of these dogs justice.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> x2.
> 
> They all look pure bred to me.
> 
> Good luck on your search and I hope you'll keep an open mind and go meet ones close to you in person even if you aren't sure about their picture. Pictures online do not do most of these dogs justice.


:thumbup:


----------



## brwalker (Sep 16, 2010)

First of all, I said MOST of them were not what I was looking for...you can tell which ones are purebred and which aren't.
Secondly, I can't believe that anyone would seriously say that all of those are purebred!
I'm sure most of them have had a hard life, I am sure every dog in every shelter has a story and is in need but there is nothing wrong with me having a specific dog that I'm looking for. I do my part helping and supporting shelters and I am on here looking and not at a breeder! I knew in the back of my mind as I posted this that there would be people to shake their fingers at me for not wanting to adopt just any dog....oh get the black one it's needy...well sorry I don't want a black one. I'm truly sorry if this upsets anyone but I know what I am looking for and there is nothing wrong with that so unless you have seriously found a dog that might be a match then please don't bother with posting and LaRena616 I really do appreciate your trying to help. Thanks!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks LaRen for helping the OP out!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm a little confused. Were you hoping that someone on this forum would have a dog that fit your request?


----------



## brwalker (Sep 16, 2010)

Lillie, I just figured I would put it out there and if someone came across one they would let me know. People list gsds on here all of the time that they need rehomed or are in shelters ect. 
I can tell this is going to be pointless and if someone can just tell me how to delete the thread I will.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

brwalker said:


> Lillie, I just figured I would put it out there and if someone came across one they would let me know. People list gsds on here all of the time that they need rehomed or are in shelters ect.
> I can tell this is going to be pointless and if someone can just tell me how to delete the thread I will.


Whoa! I might have misunderstood. I'm not saying that you have done anything wrong. I'm just trying to understand what it is you are looking for. 

It is against the forum rules to list GSDs for sale. There are people who will list GSDs that are located in shelters and with rescues - such as the ones LaRen sent to you. 

If those dogs aren't what you are looking for because they are not quite what you are looking for , that's fine. No harm no foul.


----------



## brwalker (Sep 16, 2010)

No no no, I'm not looking to buy  I DO want to adopt/rescue one I just have a specific one in mind...I'm glad you feel that that is ok. I'm upset because most of the posts on here seem to be criticizing me for wanting a specific dog. I just don't want to be bashed, I don't feel like there is anything wrong with keeping my eyes open for the one I'm looking for. I was being very sincere with my original post. Just like anyone who is looking to adopt you have an idea of what you want and you start going to look for it. Well I know what I want and what I don't want and I don't feel like that is a bad thing. I don't want to be patronized by being told that all of those dogs were purebred when they obviously aren't..SOME ARE but not all and I still can't believe that most of the posters are trying to say that they are. That's why I said this is pointless, I will just continue to look on my own and if I find what I'm looking for great if not I can wait.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

No one on this board should be offering to facilitate placement of a dog with you anyway without reference, vet and home checks, so until that happens, you will probably do best on your own, with the idea of what you are looking for in a dog (which we should all do - yes!) as far as a reasonable match for you.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I did not see one post on here that bashed you, and I even went back and re-read them. People were just trying to help, sometimes we have one thing in mind but then when we see something else...well we change our minds 

Please keep in mind that most of the shelters will tell you a dog is mixed when in reality it is not. They do this allot with the sables I have noticed. Just take a look in person you may be surprised to find it is indeed a pure breed.

How far are you from Chicago?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I did not see any 'bashing" either, while 'color' may be your thing, rescues/shelters are going to take that into consideration LAST. 

Your first priority should be a dog that will fit into your lifestyle, there are many many purebred gsd's out there that are in need of a home. You can NOT tell temperament by looking at a picture. Any of those dogs posted could be absolutey the perfect dog for you. Are you willing to take a dog that has the "look" your looking for but wouldn't fit into your home? 

*And I also agree with Jean, personal references, vet references and a home check should be a priority when placing a dog with anyone. *

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Petfinder will *always* list a dog as a mixed breed unless they have paperwork stating the dog is a purebred known from a breeder. Many times they do have purebreds but can't list them as so because they just don't have the paperwork to prove the dog is a purebred. 

I know what its like to have a certain dog type in mind. I have one in mind right now and am waiting to get a better job (interviews all lined up) before persuing my specfic dog type in mind (color, sex, lines etc). Sometimes you have to jsut see them in person or call to find more information on them. 9/10 its a purebred that they can't label as so because they didn't get any info on it when it came in. Also they do best guess breed types to when they come in just to get it up on the website.

Good luck in your search and open your heart to the right dog for you and your family.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

and I don't think it's a bad thing to have a certain "look" in mind, heck we all have our preferances I just think it's kinda sad to pass up checking out what could be a fabulous perfect 'fit', because it doesn't have a certain look especially when it comes to rescue.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

You are probably going to have a very hard time finding a nice sable female at or around 1 yr of age that is, as you said, good with ALL animals and children as young as yours (many rescues will not even adopt an adult GSD to a home with kids those ages....) and that is well socialized with good nerves to do the things you listed.

I don't know why you think supporting a breeder (a good one, not a BYB) is such a bad thing. And anyone that bashes you for wanting something specific (though I didn't see any bashing myself) is in the wrong. In fact, Laren herself didn't adopted her dog nor is adopting her next one - it's coming from a breeder. I think people were just giving suggestions. I do agree that most of those dogs weren't purebred, and though there's nothing wrong with wanting something in particular, I think you need to broaden your horizens a bit and temperament needs to be FIRST with possible preferences of color, etc. The black and tan female that was listed twice on the first page definitely looks purebred, as does the all black one. The others are mixed. And no, petfinder doesn't listed all dogs as mixes (though many individual rescues or shelters may) just because they can't prove they are purebred. Many times they are not listed as mixes.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Ellie and Bella also look purebred. Dixie is the b/t one I was referencing in the above post.


----------



## brwalker (Sep 16, 2010)

I think my words are seeming to be misread. I didn't say anyone was bashing me I said I didn't want to be bashed. I did say that I felt I was being critized for having a certain dog in mind which I definately was, or patronized by most of you giving thumbs up and saying you agree that they were all purebred THANK YOU Rerun for stepping up and pointing out that they all weren't it is so obvious I'm still baffled that so many were trying to tell me they were. But anyway none of that matters. For me this has gotten out of hand my words are being twisted. I never asked anyone to give me a dog. Dogs are listed everyday in the urgent and non urgent sections that people find on petfinder, craigslist or I have even seem some owners on here trying to find new homes and all I meant was that if anyone noticed a dog that fit my description to let me know. (like laren was trying to do) I never said I wouldn't give references or be approved. Also I never said I wanted a dog simply for how it looked, of course I wouldn't get one if it didn't fit into my family!!! That's just common sense. I'm not in a huge hurry to get one. It could be next month or a couple years down the road. When I find what I want and it's the right dog in every way then fine. I already have 4 animals that I have adopted that I "opened my heart to" without caring what they looked like and you know what this time I want a certain one. @rerun- it's not that I think it's awful, it's just not for me. I can't bring myself to buy a dog when I know so many out there need homes, all of my animals have been rescued/adopted or taken in as strays. But anyway I am done with this thread and will not be checking it or posting in it anymore and if one of you administrators can or could tell me how, I would really just like it to be deleted.


----------

